# Next year's draft...



## CaponeNNoreaga (Jul 18, 2002)

I was taking a quick glance and saw that Charlotte has the 4th pick is this automatic? And also i saw Ha Seung -Jin and i saw Raymond Felton...question who should they take? I know its early to think about but do you go with another yao ming type player who can really start a franchise and build from there, or do you get Felton from UNC fans will love him and his game resmebles Baron Davis...so who would you take?


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

i would definetly take felton he is gonna be such a superstar not only that a new franchise wouldnt want to have an unproven foreign guy as one of their building blocks


----------



## Pistolballer (May 9, 2003)

Felton
Hes semi-proven, he has played a year in NCAA at a topflight school, North Carolina, and has done a lot of impressive things, along with May and the other guy (Williams i think), they have pulled off a lot of impressive upsets, but, Felton showed inconsistency and a sort of "hectic" uncontrolled style, but i think it is due to inexperience and the fact that his game is better suited to an NBA game than a College game, anywayz next year he will prove himself before the draft


----------



## NYC Orange (Mar 13, 2003)

i'd go with Felton. Williams is going to shape up the whole UNC team and get the best out of them. Felton should prosper and be one of the NCAA's top players. he is a star of the future and in Charlotte is smart they will get him and build a franchise around him.


----------



## rashard7 (Jun 6, 2003)

I think they could probably trade down a few and still get Felton and add another first. But Felton should be the choice.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

BEN GORDON!!!! There is nothing like a good point guard to get thigns going- ask Seattle


----------



## theSayHeyKid (May 13, 2003)

I don't think they have the 4th pick automatically, they just can't win the lottery, so theoretically, they could end up with the 7th pick if they are incredibly unlucky. I believe the Grizzlies and Raptors picked 6th and 7th when they joined the league.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

I would draft a pg or a big man, they're the hardest to come by.

Felton is probably the only great PG next year, but there will be some bigs


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GeorgiaSports</b>!
> Felton is probably the only great PG next year, but there will be some bigs


BEN GORDON!


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

sorry, not on the level of Felton. Plus he plays SG right now


----------



## BullFan16 (Jun 2, 2003)

Jin. But the bobcats should invest there money on a blockbuster f/a so they shud'nt go ovaboard in the expansion draft. no players that will suck up cash and do horrible. get an allstar. look at the d-backs. they got luis and startred out good leadin to the ws. bobcats havta be smart and get the schilling and johnson of the bobcats to go to the championship.


----------



## cantgetright (Jun 11, 2003)

We do have the 4th pick- that's already been settled. As for the who it's gonna be I don't have a clue- I would love to see Felton explode this year and have him become a Bobcat.


----------



## RocketFan85 (Jun 8, 2003)

Emeka Okafor would be the best player to take, but I think he will be gone by 4.


----------



## petman88 (Jun 21, 2003)

Emeka Okafor is prob going to the bobcats


----------



## ltrain99 (Apr 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>petman88</b>!
> Emeka Okafor is prob going to the bobcats


No way. he may drop a spot or 2 but he will go top 3 barring major injury or anything else shocking. I like Splitter for them, but I dont know if he''l go out of the top 3 either.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

Here are my top prospect in college by position. I had this list and it is on another thread in the draft board but I thought you guys would like to see it here as well. There are some fine players out there that the Bobcats could build around, but I left out foregin talent because I do not have that much access to it.


PG
1)Raymond Felton
2)Ben Gordon
3)Mustafa Shakur
4)Marcus Moore
5)Jameer Nelson
6)Errick Craven
7)Chris Thomas
8)Chris Duhon
9)Daniel Horton
10)Jarret Jack
11)Cedric Bozeman
12)Rashard Wright
13)Antonio Burks
14)Gerry McNamara
15)Devin Harris
16)Anthony Roberson
17)Billy Edelin
18)Cliff Hawkins
19)Andre Barrett
20)Daniel Ewing
21)Dee Brown
22)Adam Boone
23)Taliek Brown
24)Jimmy McKinney


SG
1)Rickey Paulding
2)Julius Hodge
3)Hassan Adams
4)Romain Sato
5)Rashad McCants
6)Fransico Gracia
7)Keith Langford
8)Kenny Winston
9)Dijon Thompson
10)Brandon Mouton
11)Desmond Farmer
12)Kelvin Torbert
13)Bernard Robinson
14)Jackie Manuel
15)Billy Richmond
16)Will Bynum
17)JJ Redick
18)Bracey Wright
19)Julius Page
20)Jake Sullivan


SF
1)Hakim Warrick
2)Andre Iguodala
3)Josh Childress
4)James White
5)Kris Humphries
6)Jawad Williams
7)Luke Jackson
8)Darius Rice
9)Shavlik Randolph
10Christian Drejer
11)Matt Walsh
12)Justin Reed
13)Antwain Barbour
14)Andre Emmett
15)Curtis Sumpter
16)Damien Wilkins
17)Jerry Dupree
18)Allan Anderson
19)Isma'il Muhammed



PF
1)Emeka Okafor
2)Sheldon Williams
3)Channing Frye
4)Torin Francis
5)Sean May
6)David Lee
7)Ike Digou
8)Wayne Simien
9)Charlie Villanueva
10)James Thomas
11)Amit Tamir
12)Jamie Lloreda
13)Erazem Lorbek
14)Andre Brown
15)Scott Merritt
16)Brain Boddicker
17)Travon Bryant
18)Kevin Bookout
19)TJ Cummings
20)Ellis Myles
21)Kendall Dartez
22)Jason Parker
23)Ed Nelson
24)Craig Smith
25)Justin Davis
26)Chuck Hayes
27)Jason Maxiel



C
1)David Harrison
2)Jason Fraser
3)Paul Davis
4)Brad Buckman
5)Arthur Johnson
6)Sain Ibraham
7)Nigel Dixon
8)Jabahri Brown
9)Jared Reiner
10)Nick Smith


----------

